# GM 6.6L gas opinions anyone?



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Good morning I am considering ordering a RCLB with the 6.6L gas motor. Currently have a Duramax, 8.1L, 6.0L, and a 5.7L. Does anyone have a real world experience with one of these trucks? My 6.0L is a pig and is miserable with a load, although it has 3.73 rearend vs. 4.10. My 8.1L is a beast period. Any likes/dislikes? Does the radio/heater/bluetooth cut out with the plow operating like some of the older 15-19 gas trucks? Mileage is what it is for me, but is there any better "seat of the pants power" than the 6.0L? Thank you for any help.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I don’t have any real world experience, but have looked into them a little myself.. and everything I’ve heard, with the new transmission.. people are really liking them


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Love myn, can't say enough good things about it in a 3500 dually, transmission is nothing special, same old six speed, seems to do the trick

Better fuel economy them a Cummins in 8000kms so far


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Oh, I thought it was a 8 or 10 speed auto


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

God those 8.1L are so great. Why did they stop offering that?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

dieseld said:


> Good morning I am considering ordering a RCLB with the 6.6L gas motor. Currently have a Duramax, 8.1L, 6.0L, and a 5.7L. Does anyone have a real world experience with one of these trucks? My 6.0L is a pig and is miserable with a load, although it has 3.73 rearend vs. 4.10. My 8.1L is a beast period. Any likes/dislikes? Does the radio/heater/bluetooth cut out with the plow operating like some of the older 15-19 gas trucks? Mileage is what it is for me, but is there any better "seat of the pants power" than the 6.0L? Thank you for any help.


I have a 2020 ccsb 2500 with the 6.6l gasser

At 1st I was leary as there was no real world reviews to base off of as it was a brand new engine when I ordered mine. After a year and some change and 27,000 miles all I can say is it's better that any of the 6.0 or 8.1s that I've owned. It gets excellent fuel milage and has loads of power. We had an 8" event in December of heavy wet snow and it played with the 9.5 vee plow with wings that it has on it.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

i think mileage was the biggest downfall of the 8.1’s and all the emission crap hadn’t happened to the diesels yet... now, people might be more inclined to own one...


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

WIPensFan said:


> God those 8.1L are so great. Why did they stop offering that?


C.A.F.E. and emissions. Couple that with demand.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

CMNT said:


> C.A.F.E. and emissions. Couple that with demand.


Gas prices are low now, they should bring it back.


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

For how long?

It's winter here, I use my 8.1 daily now instead of my G8 or V. So commuting, along with constant plowing (because it won't stop freaking snowing), with a nearly 500 cubic inch V8, I'm filling it damn near every other day. It's nice when the gas was $2 - $2.25/gal, but since post election (not to bring politics in this), it shot up to $2.50 or more. Filling up that much as prices increase, definitely hurts the wallet.

I remember when gas was $4+/gallon here in Chicago a few years back, and I had to fill up my old Suburban with just the 350 and a 42 gallon tank. Pumps shut off at $100. So I'd have to make two transactions just to fill my tank, rinse, lather repeat a couple days later. Doing that every other day with an 8.1 and I'd be having to chose between eating and driving.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, I remember making 2 transactions as well. Part of doing business. I never sweated gassing up. Just had too. My Ford 6.2L gets 12mpg and the 8.1L I had in a Chevy 1 Ton dump wasn’t much worse. For towing a loaded dump plus a skid steer it was amazing though. Engines are pretty big now, hell Ford just came out with a 7.3L gasser. I think demand would be there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

buttaluv said:


> Oh, I thought it was a 8 or 10 speed auto


That is attached to the Duramax. They smacked a 10 speed behind it.


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

It is, but it is amongst a niche group. (sorry, that response was to WIPensFan).


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is attached to the Duramax. They smacked a 10 speed behind it.


Why so you have a bike to ride when it breaks down?

Edit: oops you're talking about the transmission... My bad...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why so you have a bike to ride when it breaks down?


Says the guy who has Fords...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> God those 8.1L are so great. Why did they stop offering that?


Stupid if you ask me. I've had a few.


----------



## Jonny Singleton (Nov 19, 2020)

I have noticed the heater pulling down some. The radio and Bluetooth I havent noticed. I typically leave my blower motor on low though as I am in and out constantly to shovel sidewalks so I get warmed up that way. As far as towing I have no complaints it has handled my case 90xt skidsteer just fine.


----------

